# [CS4] Verdacht auf Raubkopie



## mita1982 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo habe eine Creative Suite 4 aus der Bucht erworben.

Aus den USA und registriert.

Ich wollte fragen kann einer mir mal ein pic einer originalen CD schicken? Also ein photo der CD vor allem im Zentrum da irgendwas am rand von "adobe" drin steht.

Meine weist  folgende verdacht auf:


Die CD-Labels sind nicht exakt in der MItte der jeweiligen discs bedruckt.

Mein Laptop neuer Vaio erkennt die CD nicht an und wird richtig laut beim laden.

Die Hülle sieht nicht so aus wie auf Bildern aus der Googlesuche...

Bei der Instalation kam kein Aktivierungsvorgang.

Ich hoffe es gibt hier par leute die mir ein Bild der CD zeigen können. Und oder berichten ob sie auch probleme mit der "original-cd" hat.

Bei der Registrierung bei Adobe gab es keine Probleme! Der Code wurde korrekt als "Creative Suite 4 Web Preium" erkannt.

Ist es jetzt ein echter schlüßel mit Raubkopierten CDs? Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen?

Ich habe echt stundenlang gesucht nach originalpics.. oder auf der Seite von Adobe nach Ffälschungen erkennen gesucht aber da steht was von PS6, cs2,cs3 und Upgradepaketen.. aber nix zu cs4!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juni 2010)

Es gibt nur eine sichere Möglichkeit, die Legalität hieb und stichfest zu klären:
Du musst beim Kundenservice von Adobe anrufen und die Seriennummer
prüfen lassen.
Der Datenträger ist völlig egal. Bei CS4 kannst (konntest) du sogar die Trial-DVD
bestellen für 15 Euro und sie für die Installation mit deiner Seriennummer verwenden.
Natürlich nur mit der entsprechenden, gekauften Sprache, da muss man aufpassen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Marius Heil (23. Juni 2010)

Du kannst die Web Edition auch hier:
https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=web_premium&loc=de
kostenlos runterladen, installieren, deine Seriennummer eingeben, mit dem Internet verbinden und nachsehen ob sie aktiviert wird. Wenn sie aktiviert wird kannst du davon ausgehen dass die Seriennummer gültig ist.


----------



## Sneer (23. Juni 2010)

Die US-Version darf in der EU meines Wissens eh nicht angeboten werden, wenn ich mich recht erinner.
In der E-Bucht gibts da ja öfter sone Schinken.
Der Kunden-Service von Adobe ist eigentlich immer sehr hilfsbereit ne Lösung zu finden.
Du solltest auch zum Erwerb der Software eine Kundennummer von Adobe bekommen haben.


----------



## mita1982 (24. Juni 2010)

Also leider kann ich nicht die Trial version runterladen, dass es die CS4 version ist!

Wie gesagt registriert bin ich unter Adobe ID bei adobe.com. Die Seriennummer wurde auch richtig erkannt als web premium. Ich hab mich mit dem Verkäufer in verbindung gesetzt, er meinte ruhig, dass ich bei Adobe anrufen kann um eine Bestätigung zu bekommen, dass es eine gültig Lizenz hat.

Ist es denn so schwer mir zu sagen, ob eine echte CD in der mitte "adobe" steht oder so? Bei den PS3 Spielen steht auch das logo von der ps3 drinn.. selbst auf der unterseite (datenschicht) schimert das logo vier mal...


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juni 2010)

Hai,

warum geht es dir denn um die Echtheit der CD ? Die ist doch (fast) völlig unerheblich.
Die anderen haben doch schon Wege aufgezeigt, wie du die Echtheit der Seriennummer prüfen kannst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## port29 (24. Juni 2010)

mita1982 hat gesagt.:


> Ist es denn so schwer mir zu sagen, ob eine echte CD in der mitte "adobe" steht oder so? Bei den PS3 Spielen steht auch das logo von der ps3 drinn.. selbst auf der unterseite (datenschicht) schimert das logo vier mal...



Da kann auch Verbatim stehen, das wäre mir persönlich auch egal. Es kommt nämlich nicht auf den Datenträger an, sondern auf die Lizenz. Und die Lizenz hast du mit deiner Seriennummer. Die DVDs sind da ganz egal. Das DVD Kit, das Adobe mitschickt, ist genau das gleiche, dass du dir für wenige Euros bestellen kannst.


----------



## mita1982 (24. Juni 2010)

Habe eben mit Adobe Deutcshland telefoniert. 

Die haben mir bestätigt, dass der Schlüßel ok ist! Und sogar gesagt, dass es eine CS4 international englisch edition sei.

Auf anfrage ob ich upgraden kann kam ein JA! 
Danach fragte ich ob ich die deutsche Sprache bekommen könnte beim Upgrade, darauf antwortete er mir JA mit Sprachwecsel der Lizens und Upgrade

Hat mir nochmal gesagt, der schlüßel sein in Ordnung!

Puh da hab ich ja echt Geld gespart Alles auf meinen Namen registriert und ok! Nur konnte er die registrierung nciht sehen, weil es US version ist.

Aber wie gesagt mit den Schlüssel ist alles in ordnung... 

Wollte halt sehen, wie so eine Original CD von oben/unten sieht..holograme etc. pp drauf ist.. habe stundenlang gesucht bei google nicths gefunden..


----------



## Cromon (24. Juni 2010)

Das ist nicht zufällig die hier?
http://www.covershut.com/cd_covers/Adobe-CS4-Master-Collection-Cd-Cover-1163.jpg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2010)

Bei Adobe ist im Gegensatz zu Microsoft nicht der Datenträger oder irgendein fummeliger
Aufkleber mit Hologramm entscheidend für die Lizenz, sondern lediglich die Seriennummer.
Insofern ist es völlig egal, wie der Originaldatenträger aussieht.

Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, wie die Originaldatenträger aussehen, da ich seit CS4 nur
noch Download-Versionen besitze.

Aber gut, dass du bei Adobe angerufen hast, weil jetzt hast du die zweifelsfreie Gewissheit,
die du haben wolltest. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mita1982 (24. Juni 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, wie die Originaldatenträger aussehen, da ich seit CS4 nur
> noch Download-Versionen besitze.



Wo kann ich die her bekommen die downloadversion von CS4?

ich habe angst, dass da irgendwelche Trojaner drauf sein könnten.. Ich bracuhe eine Web Premium CS4 trail downloadversion in internationla english..

wobe ich da auch ncit verstehe den unterschied zwichen international und us english



> Das ist nicht zufällig die hier?



nein diese:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220608226802&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2010)

mita1982 hat gesagt.:


> Wo kann ich die her bekommen die downloadversion von CS4?


Ich kann dir das beim besten Willen nicht sagen, sorry.
Seitdem CS5 erschienen ist, gibt es CS4 bei Adobe (öffentlich) nicht mehr. Da Adobe aber die einzige
"sichere" Quelle für die gewünschten Daten wäre ... Pech gehabt.
Einzige Möglichkeit, die mir einfällt: Nochmal bei Adobe anrufen und fragen, ob es noch die Möglichkeit
gibt, für die Software Backup-Datenträger (oder die Trial-DVD) zu bestellen. Wenn das noch geht, dann
ist das nicht sehr teuer.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2010)

mita1982 hat gesagt.:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220608226802&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Ich frag jetzt besser nicht, warum du diese Version in den USA gekauft hast.
Für das selbe Geld hättest du die aktuelle CS5 Web Premium Student and Teacher Version
hier in Deutschland bekommen.

Ich hoffe dir ist klar, dass du eine "educational" Version erworben hast?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mita1982 (24. Juni 2010)

Weil die komerziel einsetzbar ist?!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2010)

Also die deustche educational Version hat in Deutschland ca 700 Euro gekostet. Dann ist das doch ein guter Preis.


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2010)

Hi.





mita1982 hat gesagt.:


> Weil die komerziel einsetzbar ist?!


Wie kommst du denn darauf?


> Educational Software from Microsoft, Adobe, Macromedia, Symantec, Corel, Autodesk1, Avid, Pinnacle, and many other major software manufacturers has the exact same features and functionality as the Full-Price, Full-Version Commercial, Consumer, and Retail versions of the software.
> 
> Educational Software has been deeply discounted by the software manufacturers to make it affordable to qualified Students, Teachers, Faculty, and Staff of qualified accredited U.S. Educational Institutions - including both K-12 and Higher Education institutions.
> 
> ...


Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2010)

Die Student & Teacher Versionen der Creative Suite 5 dürfen gewerblich genutzt werden!



			
				Adobe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darf eine Student and Teacher Edition für gewerbliche Zwecke genutzt werden?
> Ja. Kunden können das Produkt sowohl für private als auch gewerbliche Zwecke nutzen.


Quelle:
http://www.adobe.com/de/education/students/studentteacheredition/faq.html

Die Adobe CS5 Web Premium Student & Teacher kostet im deutschen Adobe Shop 415 Euro.
https://store2.adobe.com/cfusion/st...duct&categoryPath=/Applications/WebPremiumSTE

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2010)

Die Grunzviecher, da haben die doch die Preise gesenkt .


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Die Grunzviecher, da haben die doch die Preise gesenkt .



Naja, du lagst ja nicht völlig verkehrt. 
Es gibt auch noch die Versionen für Bildungseinrichtungen und die kosten ein wenig mehr.
CS5 Web Premium z.B. rund 772 Euro.
https://store2.adobe.com/cfusion/st...DU-DE&event=displayCatalog&catalogOID=5106036

Ich geb aber zu, dass man schon bissel genauer hinschauen muss, um all die Versionen
und dann auch noch die entspr. Konditionen zu finden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mita1982 (24. Juni 2010)

Und diese haben schon den key dabei... und sind komerziell einsetzbar!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2010)

Ja. Aber ließ dir immer vorher die Lizens durch. Nicht dass das kurzfristig geändert wird .


----------

